# 1099 is wrong



## vierlingjim (12 mo ago)

I looked at the 1099 NEC form Uber provided me and it is short by thousands of dollars. I have called support 3 times and gotten the run around with no answers what so ever. They even tried to tell me it was my responsibility and/or I should contact a professional tax service for help doing my taxes. I don't think that they even know what a 1099 is or what is supposed to be on it. 

I have tried to email Uber through 2 different methods and both times it comes back as sorry unmonitored. 

I am going to complete a tax fraud complaint Monday to the IRS if it does not get fixed.

Does anyone know how to contact those responsible for issuing the 1099 NEC forms?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

vierlingjim said:


> I looked at the 1099 NEC form Uber provided me and it is short by thousands of dollars. I have called support 3 times and gotten the run around with no answers what so ever. They even tried to tell me it was my responsibility and/or I should contact a professional tax service for help doing my taxes. I don't think that they even know what a 1099 is or what is supposed to be on it.
> 
> I have tried to email Uber through 2 different methods and both times it comes back as sorry unmonitored.
> 
> ...


The basics regarding Uber and 1099's.

Money you get from driving pax is reported on a 1099*K* but only if you receive more than 20k in earnings. That changes next year to only more than $600.
Money you get from payments direct from Uber like bonuses, quests, etc.etc. will come on a 1099 *NEC* if it's over $600.
So for example, if you received a total of $9,000 from Uber and $8,000 came from driving pax and $1000 came from bonuses, etc.etc., this year you would only get a 1099 NEC for $1,000 and *NO *1099k for the $8,000.
Therefore you only got a 1099 NEC even though your tax summary lists a much higher amount and your actual deposits were a much higher amount.

Also, it's important to understand Uber's *gross* amount and the *net *amount. (Minus the withheld fees).

If you don't understand it and also how to fill out a schedule C then it's probably best to hire a tax prep person with ride share experience if this is your first year.


----------



## vierlingjim (12 mo ago)

Seamus said:


> The basics regarding Uber and 1099's.
> 
> Money you get from driving pax is reported on a 1099*K* but only if you receive more than 20k in earnings. That changes next year to only more than $600.
> Money you get from payments direct from Uber like bonuses, quests, etc.etc. will come on a 1099 *NEC* if it's over $600.
> ...


I don't do rideshare I only do food delivery. The 1099 NEC is supposed to show everything that I earned both from Uber and from tips. I had right at 1000 deliveries and it should have been in the 8 to 10 thousand dollar range instead of 2333. There shouldn't be any withheld fees. 

The 1099 NEC is what my earnings are period. If you add all the deposits together that is what my income should show on the 1099 NEC. That is what is reportable income for my taxes.

I have screenshots of all the weeks earnings from the app. 

I will ask the IRS about it. when I fill out the following form:



https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f3949a.pdf



Check the unreported income box.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

vierlingjim said:


> I don't do rideshare I only do food delivery. The 1099 NEC is supposed to show everything that I earned both from Uber and from tips. I had right at 1000 deliveries and it should have been in the 8 to 10 thousand dollar range instead of 2333. There shouldn't be any withheld fees.
> 
> The 1099 NEC is what my earnings are period. If you add all the deposits together that is what my income should show on the 1099 NEC. That is what is reportable income for my taxes.
> 
> ...


I will try to help you one last time. You are incorrect. Uber Eats uses the same 1099k process as Uber x. There is no difference between UE and Uber rideshare in the way they do it.

Uber Eats does it differently than DD and GH who reports all revenue on a 1099 NEC.


----------



## vierlingjim (12 mo ago)

Seamus said:


> I will try to help you one last time. You are incorrect. Uber Eats uses the same 1099k process as Uber x. There is no difference between UE and Uber rideshare in the way they do it.
> 
> Uber Eats does it differently than DD and GH who reports all revenue on a 1099 NEC.


Then someone better be giving me some other 1099 forms that show my income and for the record the way Uber does it is moronic. I will try to use them less and less this year. The only form that they gave me was a 1099 NEC. The IRS needs to crack down on this bullshit way of doing it. 

It should not be legal in any way shape or form not to provide someone with a way of showing ll taxable income. 

This whole contractor crap should be wiped off the face of the earth.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

vierlingjim said:


> Then someone better be giving me some other 1099 forms that show my income and for the record the way Uber does it is moronic. I will try to use them less and less this year. The only form that they gave me was a 1099 NEC. The IRS needs to crack down on this bullshit way of doing it.
> 
> It should not be legal in any way shape or form not to provide someone with a way of showing ll taxable income.
> 
> This whole contractor crap should be wiped off the face of the earth.


The 1099K “payment processor” classification has been used by certain gig apps to attract people by making it a safe haven for many to pay no taxes on their earnings as most are part timers who make less than 20k.

Everyone knows it was a legal scam. Starting in 2020 a couple states lowered the 1099k threshold to $600. The IRS finally caught up and beginning tax year 2022 lowered the 1099k threshold to $600. So next year will be a different story and this is the last year Uber gets away with it.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Any of your tax forms showing less than what you truly made is a good thing.


----------

